# Corona Old Boy Help



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Corona Old Boy owners,

I just got the one I ordered on eBay and unfortunately it didn't include any instructions or paperwork of any kind. I'm embarrassed to admit that beyond striking the flint and filling the lighter I don't know how it works. Do any of you know of a link to the instructions or could any of you scan yours and send me the images?

thanks, Anthony


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

uh... what else is there?

have you found the built in tamper on the bottom?
there's a screw that regulates the size of the flame....
flip the thing on top up, that allows the gas to turn on, flick the roller and it lights... kinda like any other lighter.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Hey Corona Old Boy owners,
> 
> I just got the one I ordered on eBay and unfortunately it didn't include any instructions or paperwork of any kind. I'm embarrassed to admit that beyond striking the flint and filling the lighter I don't know how it works. Do any of you know of a link to the instructions or could any of you scan yours and send me the images?
> 
> thanks, Anthony


Are you certain that you were able to get the lighter charged with fuel? Sometimes they can be difficult to fill even with Savinelli or Calibra fuel. Hold down the button and use a match to see if any flame comes from the lighter. If not, you don't have any butane in the tank. If this turns out to be the case, post it, and I've got a couple of workarounds you can use if you don't have access to Savinelli, Corona, or Calibra fuel.

F. Prefect


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

scanning them now.. hold on a minute.

i edited out the crap that you don't need.









and another.

you should be able to save these images to your harddrive and print them if you want.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys. It did come charged with fuel but the flame adjuster was all the way down.

The instructions are perfect. Thanks again


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

ooo, aahhh . Fire p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Best lighter I have ever sold an organ to own!!


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Its on my wish list. I got some money from my birthday burning a whole in my pocket. Might have to pull the trigger. This thread is making me jelous.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I must say I was surprised by how much such a small lighter weighs. Its feels very substantial in your hand. Very high quality and its simple design pretty much guarantees a long life. I am very happy with the purchase.

The matt black is very good at resisting finger prints and smudges.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I must say I was surprised by how much such a small lighter weighs. Its feels very substantial in your hand. Very high quality and its simple design pretty much guarantees a long life. I am very happy with the purchase.
> 
> The matt black is very good at resisting finger prints and smudges.


I suspect a fairly high percentage of those who have been smoking a pipe regularly for a year or more own a Corona. There's more expensive lighters out there, but you'd have to look long and hard to find a better one.p

F. Prefect


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

+1

Gotta love 'em.


----------

